# quise/quería enojar a mis padres



## nancyby

Tengo una duda y espero que me puedan ayudar con esta pregunta.
Yo no fui a la fiesta porque no (quise / queria) enojar a mis padres.
Muchas gracias por su ayuda con la respuesta y mas importante con la razon.


----------



## Plzenak

nancyby said:


> Tengo una duda y espero que me puedan ayudar con esta pregunta.
> Yo no fui a la fiesta porque no (quise / *quería*) enojar a mis padres.
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda con la respuesta y mas importante con la razon.


 
Mi opinion es ´quería´.

Es mejor que esperes a un nativo .


----------



## M.TERESA

"quería"  mejor, pero ambas tienen sentido


----------



## chamyto

_Quería _es la mejor opción


----------



## nancyby

mi colega mexicana dice que es quise.
Mis alumnos quieren saber cual es la respuesta correcta. Me temo decirles que no lo se por seguro.


----------



## chamyto

Al menos en España creo que es preferible en este sentido "quería"


----------



## Melania_3838

Hi Nancy,

I see that you are a teacher and well I am a student so I am not sure if my explanation will help you, but I've always been taught that ''no quise''= I refused to do something and I've always been taught that ''no quería''= I didn't want to do something. I have also read that querer in the preterite is not very common. Imperfect seems to be more common. The reason quise might seem to fit instead of quería is because the verb ir is in preterite so it makes sense to conjugate querer in preterite too; though, for me at least, it changes the meaning from ''I didn't want to'' to ''I refused to''. I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## M.TERESA

"quise" y "querían" pertenecen al mismo verbo: querer
"quise" indica una acción en el pasado ya terminada
"quería" indica una acción comenzada en el pasado pero aún no terminada
"no quería enojar a mis padres, y sigo sin querer"

Is that clear?


----------



## chamyto

Totalmente Claro


----------



## caniho

Melania_3838 said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> I see that you are a teacher and well I am a student so I am not sure if my explanation will help you, but I've always been taught that ''no quise''= I refused to do something and I've always been taught that ''no quería''= I didn't want to do something. I have also read that querer in the preterite is not very common. Imperfect seems to be more common. The reason quise might seem to fit instead of quería is because the verb ir is in preterite so it makes sense to conjugate querer in preterite too; though, for me at least, it changes the meaning from ''I didn't want to'' to ''I refused to''. I hope this helps a bit.



In this case 'no quise' doesn't mean 'I refused'. Also notice that the Spanish language has more than enough words to mean 'refuse', like rehusar, negarse or rechazar. I have also to disagree with what you said about querer not being very common in the preterite. It is really common, as common as everyday language.

Regards.


----------



## nancyby

Gracias Caniho,
Tengo entendida que Ud. opina que quise seria una respuesta apropiada en esta frase. Es verdad?


----------



## Bandama

In my opinion the choice between preterite and imperfect is a simpler issue. The imperfect refers to the past (the context) of the action, the preterite describes a second action after the first one. In the example, only the imperfect sounds natural because the phrase where this verb is placed is preceded by "porque" and therefore indicates the cause/reason (which is something that exists beforehand). "No querer enojar a mis padres" is previous to "not going to the party". It is in fact the context, the reason for not going.

The preterite is used (less commonly, since wanting or not wanting usually comes before the action) to describe consecutive actions:

"No fui a la fiesta de Juan y tampoco *quise* ir a la de María" (después)

"Fui a la fiesta, pero no *quise* beber nada" (después de ir, no antes)

I hope the following example is clear:

"Mis padres no *querían* (contexto) que yo fuera a la fiesta porque sabían que iba a haber mucho alcohol. Tras una discusión con ellos, se convencieron de que no era para tanto, pero *quisieron* (posterior) que fuera acompañada de mi hermana mayor. Sin embargo, no *quisieron* (posterior) dejarme dinero porque no *querían* (contexto) que me emborrachara como la última vez"

As Melania pointed out, "querer" in the preterite often means "insist" and "no querer", "refuse", but not always: in the example above: "no quise beber nada" means "I didn't feel like" and not "I refused".


----------



## Melania_3838

caniho said:


> In this case 'no quise' doesn't mean 'I refused'. Also notice that the Spanish language has more than enough words to mean 'refuse', like rehusar, negarse or rechazar. I have also to disagree with what you said about querer not being very common in the preterite. It is really common, as common as everyday language.
> 
> Regards.



Está bien, has rechazado mi explicación. Ahora pienso que las escuelas que enseñan español deberían reformar sus ''reglas'' con respeto a este tema tan confuso ya que mis maestras ni siquiera sabían como explicar eso bien. Entonces, ¿Qué crees sería la razón de usar quería en esta pregunta en vez de quise?

Y gracias por la explicación, bandama. He aprendido algo nuevo de tu ''lección''.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

Hola Amigos,
Tengo otro idea:

Quise hacerlo pero no pude. (action, one time in the past =prederite
I tried to do it, but I failed.

Queria hacerlo pero no podia.(no action, no specific time frame, but descriptive of the past = imperfect)
I wanted to do it, but I couldn't.

"No fui a la fiesta porque no queria enojar a mis padres."
fui (action, one time in the past)  queria(no action, no time frame and descriptive of the past) & She still may not want to make her parents mad =imperfect

Que piensen ustedes?BB


----------



## Bandama

Bigote Blanco said:


> Hola Amigos,
> Tengo otro idea:
> 
> Quise hacerlo pero no pude. (action, one time in the past =prederite
> I tried to do it, but I failed.
> 
> Queria hacerlo pero no podia.(no action, no specific time frame, but descriptive of the past = imperfect)
> I wanted to do it, but I couldn't.
> 
> "No fui a la fiesta porque no queria enojar a mis padres."
> fui (action, one time in the past)  queria(no action, no time frame and descriptive of the past) & She still may not want to make her parents mad =imperfect
> 
> Que piensen ustedes?BB



I agree (exept for the last bit: "no quería" has nothing to do with whether she still may or may not want: It's just the description of a past mental state)


And I'll add two more possibilities for you to figure out :


3. Quise hacerlo, pero no podía.


4. Quería hacerlo, pero no pude.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

Bandama,
Estuve bien tranquilo esta tarde gozando en el foro y ahora, debido a usted, tengo que pensar. Bueno, voy a intentar de responderle.


3. Quise hacerlo, pero no podía.
I tried to do it(one time action in the past) but I couldn't(which has no action and is descriptive of the past, although one day pudiera intentarlo otra vez

4. Quería hacerlo, pero no pude. 
I wanted to do it, but I failed(it's one action in the past, over and finished) but, 
("I wanted" has no action and is descriptive of the past. & besides all this, I may still want to try it again, quien sabe!)

Pues, que piensa, Bandama?


----------



## caniho

nancyby said:


> Gracias Caniho,
> Tengo entendida que Ud. opina que quise seria una respuesta apropiada en esta frase. Es verdad?



My opinion is that both options make perfect sense and are undoubtedly correct. With the imperfect you focus more on the moment when you made up your mind about the party, while you still didn't want to upset your parents. With the preterite you focus more on a present perspective and so you talk about a pure past action, without getting to much onto the feelings you had before the party. From that perspective it's clear that you actually didn't attend the party.

It would be different if you say:

_No iba a ir a la fiesta porque no quería enfadar a mis padres._

Now the time frame is set before the party. From that perspective we don't know whether you finally went to the party or not, and the preterite can't be used here.


----------



## roanheads

Bandama,
3. Quise hacerlo, pero no podía.


4. Quería hacerlo, pero no pude

3.I tried to do it but I wasn't able ( to do it )
4.I wanted to do it but I couldn't

¿ Qué te parece ?


----------



## Bandama

Bigote Blanco said:


> Bandama,
> Estuve bien tranquilo esta tarde gozando en el foro y ahora, debido a usted, tengo que pensar. Bueno, voy a intentar de responderle.
> 
> 
> 3. Quise hacerlo, pero no podía.
> I tried to do it(one time action in the past) but I couldn't(which has no action and is descriptive of the past, although one day pudiera intentarlo otra vez
> 
> 4. Quería hacerlo, pero no pude.
> I wanted to do it, but I failed(it's one action in the past, over and finished) but,
> ("I wanted" has no action and is descriptive of the past. & besides all this, I may still want to try it again, quien sabe!)
> 
> Pues, que piensa, Bandama?





> Originally Posted by *roanheads*
> Bandama,
> 3. Quise hacerlo, pero no podía.
> 
> 
> 4. Quería hacerlo, pero no pude
> 
> 3.I tried to do it but I wasn't able ( to do it )
> 4.I wanted to do it but I couldn't
> 
> ¿ Qué te parece ?


Perdón, olvidé responder a los dos. En realidad, creo que todas sus propuestas están bien, pero voy a explicar bien lo que significan las frases en español y ustedes encontrarán mejor que yo la traducción al inglés más adecuada (espero sus respuestas para nuestro mutuo aprendizaje):


3. "*Quise hacerlo, pero no podía*."

Significa que en un momento dado tuve la intención de hacerlo, pero algo anterior me lo impedía (generalmente se refiere a un impedimento moral).

"El aquel momento quise matarlo, incluso lo apunté con el revólver, pero no podía: algo dentro de mí me impedía hacerlo".


4. "*Quería hacerlo, pero no pude*."

Significa que yo tenía ya de antemano el deseo de hacerlo. En un momento dado lo intenté hacer, pero algo (nuevo/inesperado para mí) me lo impidió. 

"Quería matarlo, llevaba cinco años deseando hacerlo, pero cuando llegó el momento no pude hacerlo, fui incapaz de llevar a término mis ansias homicidas"


Saludos.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

Hola Bandama,

Como siempre necesito un poco de consejo. He escrito dos oraciones casi opuesto de las tuyas. Son en letras negras y tambien los dos son contra de sus opiniones anteriores. Por favor, podria repasarlas y dejeme saber si estoy equivocado.   


3. "*Quise hacerlo, pero no podía*."

Significa que en un momento dado tuve la intención de hacerlo, pero algo anterior me lo impedía (generalmente se refiere a un impedimento moral).

"El aquel momento quise matarlo, incluso lo apunté con el revólver, pero no podía: algo dentro de mí me impedía hacerlo".

*"En aquel momento quise besarla, incluso la sussure algo dulcemente sobre nuesto vida junto, pero no podia; algo fuera de mi control me impedia hacerlo. Fue entonces su esposo entro la sala, y me amanazo con una pistola cargada. Fue la ultima vez la vi."* 

4. "*Quería hacerlo, pero no pude*."

Significa que yo tenía ya de antemano el deseo de hacerlo. En un momento dado lo intenté hacer, pero algo (nuevo/inesperado para mí) me lo impidió. 

"Quería matarlo, llevaba cinco años deseando hacerlo, pero cuando llegó el momento no pude hacerlo, fui incapaz de llevar a término mis ansias homicidas"


*"Queria besarla, llevaba diez anos pensando en hacerlo, pero cuando llego el momento **no pude. Siempre pensaba en mi esposa y su abogado. Me hubiera costado una fortuna besarla en aquella situacion.  Sencillamente, no podia. Asi es la vida"*

*SaludosBB*


----------



## roanheads

Creo que el imperfecto es bastante claro y regular, la dificultad la veo en el pasado indefinido, dependiendo del contexto .
Quise matarle por echarle al rio pero se salvó ---I wanted to --- or I tried to -- kill him by throwing him into the river but he survived.
Lo maté por echarle al rio porque quise hacerlo--- I killed him by throwing him into the river because I wanted to do it.
( En el segundo ejemplo no es caso de " intentar hacerlo " sino " hacerlo " porque quise matarle y lo hice)
Saludos.


----------



## Bandama

¡Fantástico, Bigote Blanco! Con sentido del humor hasta los idiomas se aprenden más rápido. 



Bigote Blanco said:


> Hola Bandama,
> 
> Como siempre necesito un poco de consejo. He escrito dos oraciones casi opuesto de las tuyas. Son en letras negras y tambien los dos son contra de sus opiniones anteriores. Por favor, podria repasarlas y dejeme saber si estoy equivocado.
> 
> 
> 3. "*Quise hacerlo, pero no podía*."
> 
> Significa que en un momento dado tuve la intención de hacerlo, pero algo anterior me lo impedía (generalmente se refiere a un impedimento moral).
> 
> "El aquel momento quise matarlo, incluso lo apunté con el revólver, pero no podía: algo dentro de mí me impedía hacerlo".
> 
> *"En aquel momento quise besarla, incluso le susurré algo dulcemente sobre nuestra vida juntos, pero no podía; algo fuera de mi control me impedía hacerlo. *Fue* Entonces su esposo entró en la sala y me amenazó con una pistola cargada. Fue la ultima vez que la vi."*
> 
> 4. "*Quería hacerlo, pero no pude*."
> 
> Significa que yo tenía ya de antemano el deseo de hacerlo. En un momento dado lo intenté hacer, pero algo (nuevo/inesperado para mí) me lo impidió.
> 
> "Quería matarlo, llevaba cinco años deseando hacerlo, pero cuando llegó el momento no pude hacerlo, fui incapaz de llevar a término mis ansias homicidas"
> 
> 
> *"Quería besarla, llevaba diez años pensando en hacerlo, pero cuando llegó el momento **no pude. Siempre pensaba en mi esposa y su abogado*. Me hubiera costado una fortuna besarla en aquella situación.  Sencillamente, no podía. Así es la vida"*
> 
> *En realidad, aquí esta frase, aunque es gramaticalment correcta, no queda bien. El problema es que "siempre" hace alusión a algo anterior, recurrente, para lo que tendríamos que haber utilizado el imperfecto (no podía) antes. Aquí utilizamos "no pude" justamente porque fue algo inesperado para el narrador. En este caso, es mejor reemplazar esta frase por algo como:
> 
> "No podía dejar de pensar en mi esposa y su abogado"
> 
> Aquí, el imperfecto (no podía dejar de pensar) alude únicamente al contexto inmediatamente anterior a "no poder".
> 
> Saludos
> *SaludosBB*


----------



## caniho

roanheads said:


> Creo que el imperfecto es bastante claro y regular, la dificultad la veo en el pasado indefinido, dependiendo del contexto .
> Quise matarle por echarle al rio pero se salvó ---I wanted to --- or I tried to -- kill him by throwing him into the river but he survived.
> Lo maté por echarle al rio porque quise hacerlo--- I killed him by throwing him into the river because I wanted to do it.
> ( En el segundo ejemplo no es caso de " intentar hacerlo " sino " hacerlo " porque quise matarle y lo hice)
> Saludos.



I would say:

_Intenté matarlo enchándolo al río, pero se salvó._
_Lo maté echándolo al río porque quise hacerlo._

Cheers.


----------



## roanheads

caniho,
Lo que quería plantear era que, según el texto, " quise" y " intenté" a veces tengan matices mutuos.
Otro ejemplo de " quise " en otro sentido --- " Se lo conté porque quise y y punto.

Nancyby,
Ya ves que Bandama , caniho y los otros nos han dado una buena lección sobre un tema que por cierto, tiene su miga. Así se aprende, participando.
Por mi parte, gracias a todos.


----------



## Scalpel72

nancyby said:


> Tengo una duda y espero que me puedan ayudar con esta pregunta.
> Yo no fui a la fiesta porque no (quise / queria) enojar a mis padres.
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda con la respuesta y mas importante con la razon.




Both are correct. The -imperfect past-is commonly used in sentences about emotions or feelings, and its durative effect into the past. Using it you express your lasting attitude not to annoy your parents; with the -simple past-, it is a flash action and doesn't  connote above lasting attitude.

regards

Scalpel72


----------



## Masuas

Hubiera querido ir a la fiesta pero no quise enojar a mis padres. ( Por lo tanto no fuí)


----------

